
Show HN: Add OpenDNS servers to resolve names with most recent successful entry - jMyles
If my experience is any indicator, the DNS issue seems to be getting worse as the hours go by, not better.<p>However, I have found that adding OpenDNS servers (208.67.222.222, 208.67.222.222) to my list of DNS servers has completely eliminated the issue, at least for the time being.<p>So, under my IPv4 configuration, in the &quot;DNS Servers&quot; field, I have &quot;208.67.222.222, 208.67.222.222, 8.8.8.8&quot; - the last one is the Google DNS server.<p>I&#x27;m able to resolve Twitter, Github, etc.
======
ssc_
For Github, you can try this as well: echo "192.30.253.112 github.com" >>
/etc/hosts

This will work good for pull/push but web UI is broken.

I have tried your method but doesn't make any difference.

